# incubi with klaivex conversion



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

hello its been a while since i got aroung to painting but here are my finished incubi with klaivex conversion and Drazhar conversion

the full squad









some close ups

















the klaivex









Drazhar









the 2 conversions










as always any C&C are welcome always looking to improve


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Fantastic looking squad, with really nice models, for me the bases do detract from the overall models though

even those up and you'll be set


----------



## DivineArchitect (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nicely done, not too over exaggerated. though i do agree with barnster


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok Tidy the bases I'll sort that what so you think of the converions


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

The models, conversions included, are sweet. I have to add my agreement with the bases however, they are very distracting. It might jump be me but I think the black armour needs some more highlighting as well.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok so any suggestions on the bases then I'm quite keen to change them I want the whole model to look neat I may of been a bit hastey to finish them. I'll pick out some of the points in the armour and rehighlight thanks for the tip


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice looking conversions, and the painting looks good as well. As to the bases, I think you went too far by covering the sides of the bases. It looks a lot neater if you just cover the top of the base and leave the sides a good basing colour like bestial brown.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that the sides being covered is what kills it for me as well on the bases. But the conversions and painting looks great. I really like the way the white plays of the rest of the dark armor and with a few touch ups to the highlighting on the black as Wraithlord suggested, I think they will look ace!


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

ok so just finished my new conversion its my counts as asdrabul vect model for my kabal


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm curious as to what parts you have made the Vect proxy out of. 
The Green stuff cloak makes it hard to tell.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok the body is incubi the head is from the archonblister, staff is part high elf Mage, part dark eldar imapler, the spickey end is spare blades from the warrior set mounted in a piece from the ravager the over arm is high elf Mage staff hand and kabalite warrior arm. the pelt on his back is from the high elf White lion chariot with added horns the topper on the banner is from the dark elf knights box and the detail on the sash is too. What do you think of it anyway?


----------

